# Marans roo or Pullet



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

Only 8.5 weeks old
















Got it from a breeder at 6 weeks so I assumed she knew, however at 7 weeks the comb took on some pink. I don't have much experience with Marans so just, again, assumed this is normal for them however over the past two days it has gotten aggressive in the brooder I have and has pecked my hand once and just tried to kick at the waterer with both feet as I went to take it out. I will be super bummed if it's a roo and I really don't know how to handle the aggression as this is the first time any of my babies have been mean. I don't think it was handled much at the breeders home.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Pullet for the guess............


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

A pullet with a bad attitude? About like my Chicklett. That's the only reason I kept her, has no problem letting her wants known.


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

How would you suggest nipping that? I have an 8-year-old who helps tend the flock and loves them but obviously I don't want to risk him getting hurt or scared of them.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Probably not but you also probably don't have that much to worry about if she does turn out to be a she.

My Chicklett is about six years old now. She will peck on the foot when she's aggravated at me about something. And will have an absolute melt down if I dare touch her but she's not aggressive.

Chances are yours has declared herself the top bird and is making sure everyone knows it. It should smooth out as time goes on.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

pullet........


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

Update on her behavior: I'm convinced now she's a Pullet and she's become the most loving of my flock, likes to sit in my lap ️


----------

